
Chinese DRAM Industry Spreading Its Wings: Two More DRAM Fabs Ready - vanburen
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12681/chinese-dram-industry-spreading-its-wings-two-more-dram-fabs-ready
======
rasz
Picture of a Fab is a very bad CG, pictures of 300nm process on Chinese
website are directly copied from Intel. :o

